# My Phase Converter Setup



## Charley Davidson (Jun 23, 2013)

This is what Benny put together for me today to run my grinders, it will run up to 3hp. Soon as I find a 3 hp 3ph motor it will be a rotary phase converter that will run multiple tools at once.


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2013)

To bad its not for a 5 HP I'd give you one of those. I gave one away about 2 weeks ago.

Paul


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Charlie,
if you get a 5 hp motor or larger, anywhere 3 phase, that runs
i'll show you how to wire it up or send you a completed control box to get you up and running.
it's pretty simple and cheap if you know where to find the parts.
let me know if you're interested or just need some help. either way is fine)


----------



## bcall2043 (Jun 24, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> This is what Benny put together for me today to run my grinders, it will run up to 3hp. Soon as I find a 3 hp 3ph motor it will be a rotary phase converter that will run multiple tools at once.




I did not do much. Charley got the static phase converter with the grinders he bought. The previous owner appears to have been connecting the machines to the one converter as needed. The junction box had been removed leaving the terminal strip exposed on top of the Phase-A-Matic box. Charley machined a larger junction box that he had in the materials stock to fit on top of the static converter box. I mounted this on top in place of the original junction box giving us room to install power “In” and power “Out” cables. The setup as he is now using it is a simple static converter wired as in the diagram below except with a disconnect switch on the incoming power. 




We plan to add a motor later to convert it to a rotary phase converter as shown in the Phase-A-Matic instructions.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm currently wiring a 12 /4 extension cord for it 19 feet long 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OlCatBob (Jun 24, 2013)

Good job there Benny, you are most talented! You did give him a hug, didn't you, Charley?
Bob


----------

